

Kill Swift, Fix XCode - jmduke
http://www.openradar.me/17628154

======
j_m_99
Xcode 6 has loads of problems, but I don't see how that justifies killing off
Swift.

~~~
boundsj
I think the point is that, perhaps, ios and osx developers' biggest pain point
was not objective c, but rather the regressions and missing features of the
development environment. Taking on a whole new closed source (at least for
now) language seems like it spreads resources a little thin -- even at Apple.

Since it's already done I don't want swift to go away at this point. However,
if given a choice between keeping objc and having a much better development
environment or getting a totally new language (and the division it will bring)
and a buggy IDE, I would've picked the former.

~~~
derefr
I don’t think the kind of people who fix UX bugs, and the kind of people who
design new type systems, have much overlap. Putting a bunch of the latter to
work on a new language doesn’t decrease the number of the former available to
work on XCode, in all but the most global “now Apple has infinitesimally less
money to budget for new developers” sense.

------
rmrfrmrf
An issue tracker isn't a soapbox.

